# Are plants important?



## Pizzaparlor45 (Sep 26, 2013)

I know that plants are highy recommended in a mantid cage for looks and naturality, however, I have noticed that mantids usually molt and hang out on the top of the cage anyway and plants add more hiding places for prey. Before you say anything about molting, the cages I always use are the cloth net cages that are fine for molting on. For adults, plants are obviously very nice to have for mating and for adult cages where they usually hunt large prey that cant hide in plants.


----------



## Digger (Sep 26, 2013)

I keep mostly T. sinensis. I like plants, but they block the easy capture of prey. They also can hinder molting if the "new" mantis gets tangled in them (if the plant growth is directly below). Also makes regular cage cleaning more difficult. I miss the aesthetic, but I keep plants to a bare minimum or none at all.


----------



## Sticky (Sep 27, 2013)

I let my mantids sit on plants in the livingroom window to enjoy the view. Older mantids like my Patty liked an african violet to rest on. The broad leaves made her feel supported and safe I think. Others liked them too.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2013)

Plants are for you, the mantis is fine either way.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2013)

I use them for the mantis to climb around on for the most part, but I space them, to many is no good. The reason a mantis goes right to the top is they like to be as high up as they can get. period. If you glue a plant on the top it will hang onto it. There are some species that will hang around other areas, but for the most part, they want to be as high up as they can go, if you take off the top, the mantis will hang around on the edge of what is tallest.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 28, 2013)

I really think it depends on the species. Some like Chinese Mantises will snub all your decoration attempts and most likely never touch them. Others like say ghost mantises can really enjoy having some leaves to hide amoungst.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2013)

also they clean the air!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 28, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> also they clean the air!


I'm pretty sure all mine just collect dust since they are fake. Real plants don't like me.


----------

